# How Long Before You Must Redo BMQ/SQ  Upon Re-Enrolement?



## StevenCD (7 Feb 2009)

How much time do you have from the time you leave the forces until you have to redo your BMQ and SQ courses ?

Thanks For Any Replies


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2009)

StevenCD said:
			
		

> How much time do you have from the time you leave the forces until you have to redo your BMQ and SQ courses ?
> 
> Thanks For Any Replies



I am sure that this has been answered before, but here goes.  If you have been out for less than five years, depending on what qualifications you had, you will likely not have to do BMQ or SQ again on rejoining the CF.  If you have been out longer than five years and less than ten years, depending on what qualifications you have, a decision as to whether or not you have to do BMQ or SQ again will be made by a Prior Learning Assessment.  If you were Infantry and ISCC qualified, you may get credited with one or both of BMQ and SQ.  If you have been out longer than ten years, you will probably have to do both.  There are factors that must be taken into consideration with each individual case, such as:

1.  What Trade a person held;
2.  What rank and qualifications they had in that Trade;
3.  Are they doing a VOT or rejoining in the same Trade;
4.  Do they have some Specialist Qualifications that the CF is desperate for;
5.  Length of time that they have been away from the CF;
6.  What civilian 'Specialist' qualifications do they have that may be transferable; and
8.  other Misc considerations.

As stated so many times before, everyone joining is an individual.  It doesn't matter if they have Served or not, they all have different skills, educations, health and fitness levels, etc.  The CFRC will review your documents, so bring them all in, and make a decision as to what they will offer you.  If you don't agree, you can still ask for a Prior Learning Assessment and perhaps get credit, but it is best to have all your documents ready when you first go in and forgo this problem.


----------

